# Periods after stopping the Progesterone Only Pill Cerazette?



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

I was put on cerazette (the mini pill or progesterone only pill) continuously for my endo.  I was on it for about 10 months and only had about 1 or 2 light periods that whole time.  I stopped taking it a week ago as want to have another IVF cycle.  However, from looking on the Internet it seems it can take months and months (some people say 6 months to a year!) for your period to come back after stopping cerazette!  I was never told this by my Doctor and if I had known would not have taken it - I am 34 soon and want to go for another IVF cycle ASAP but I have to wait until I have had a period first.  I am now stressing out that it could take me a year to get back my periods and then I will be 35    I am so upset my doctor never warned me about this.  Does anyone have any experience of this?

Thanks,

xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi AngelHopes,

I'm sorry to hear of your struggles 

I was originally going to move your post to the Endometriosis board (as you would be more likely to get answers there to your specific question), but then noticed you've already tried there too.
Hopefully someone with relevant experience will be along to offer advice soon.
I wish you lots of luck  
Anj x


----------

